# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive Online Chat With Salala Mobiles Director 'Sharath'

## Kingmaker

*Please Post Your Questions Here. Sharath Will Be Online And Will Answer The Questions On Jan 15th 8 pm. Thread Will Be Moved To 'Hot Seat Section' Before The Chat Starts.

* :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Kingmaker

Ithu Online Chat Aanu, 15th Night 8 Manikku Salala Director Sharath FK yil Online Varum Enit Ororutharudem Questionsinu Reply Tharunnathayirikkum.  Athu Kond Ellarum Questions Ipol Thanne Post Cheythu Thudanganamennu Abhyarthikunnu.

 @yathra  @yash  @KARNAN  @Sal kk  @misbah7722  @sachin  @GaniThalapathi  @wayanadan  @ballu  @aslamrazac  @jawoose  @Baazigar  @Karikamuri Shanmugan  @KOBRA  @Ottayaan  @josemon17  @Shivettan  @MALABARI  @mukkuvan  @indi commandos  @sarathk  @maryland

----------


## Ottayaan

My Question,
Mammookkayude parasya chithram cheythu samvidhana Rangathekkulla adyathe chuvaduveppu nadathiya thankal, Cinema Samvidhayakanaaya adya samrambham Dulquarinoppam.. Aadya samrambhangalil Mammookkayeyum makaneyum thiranjedukaan prathyeka kaaranam enthenkilum undo.. Atho verum yadrushchikathayo...?

----------


## Sal kk

Hello sir......

question:Tell briefly about the movie......Ithoru romantic love story ano?

Dulquer engane ee cinemayude bhagamayi?

Ithinte location ayi calicut  select cheyyan karanam?

----------


## josemon17

Question - Cinema Filedil arangettam kurikkunnavaril (Especially Actots) valiya oru shathamanam aalukal Cinema rangathu ullavarude makkalo bandhukkalo aanu ippol. Ithoru nalla pravanatha aano? Kazhivulla aalukalkku avasaram kurayunnille ithukondu?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

My Question Is
Ee Padam Eathu Tharathil Aanu Mattu Comedy/Romantic Padangalil Ninnu Vyathusthatha Pularthunnath ?

----------


## MHP369

അടുത്ത പടം തീരുമാനം ആയോ??? ആരാ നായകന്*?

----------


## misbah7722

my question
tankalude  adya malayalam cinema enna nilayil sadarana kandu varunna mattu romantic-comedy entertaineril ninn endanu ithine vyatyastam akunath? athu poplle tanne dulquer enna nadane alla marichu oru star enna nilayil engane okke adhehatte utilise cheyyan sadichitund?

----------


## yathra

My question 
   Ithil malappuram slang ano kooduthal ullath prateeksha undo ?.dulqar salman enna nadante plus point ayittu thangalkk thonniyath enthanu?

----------


## yash

*eethu type padam pratheekshich theateril pookam....?? ethra theateril aanu release cheyyan plan...?? outside kerala koodi 23rd nu release undo...??*

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> Qn. enth kondaanu calicut muslim backdrop'il kadha parayaan theerumanichath? recent tred'inu chuvadu pidchaano? atho kadhaykku anuyojyamayath kondo?



ee script 2 kollam munpu ezhuthiyathaanu. UH um TM num munpu. kozhikkode enikku personally ishtamulla sthalamaanu. njaan keralithile office thurannirikkunnathu polum calicut aanu. kochiyil alla. kozhikkodinte oru sneham ee padathil undu. ee katha, atleast enikku mattevideyum sankalppikaan avilla

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> how and why was santhanam pulled in? Is he affordable in malayalam?



hi rohith, santhanam oru pazhaya parichayakkarananu. i had done ad films with him much before he came to movies. when i wrote the character he was apt for it. affordability is not an issue if the product delivers :)

----------


## solomon joseph

> hi solomon, same questionu reply munpu koduthittundu.


okay sharath sir.. Another Question: Lalettanum mammukkayum kazhinjulla bhavi malayala cinemayil ningalude pratheeksha?? (actorsinde kaaryathil)

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> 1.17 varshamayittulla thankalude kathirippu ippol saphalamakumpol...sthiram pallavi ennu prekhsakar parayathirikkan thankal enthanu orukkiyirikkunnathu
> 
> 2. Songs ellam hit anallo. ithu film nte vijayathinu upakarikkum ennu karuthunnundo..
> 
> 3. Dulqer salman thanne anu ee role nu ettavum apt ennu shootinginu idayil thoniyittundo?
> 
> 
> All thes best for a huge success


1. ariyilla. oru katha ennaalavum vidham parayaan shramichittundu

2. songsum cinemayum randaanu ennanu enikku thonnunnathu. padam nannaayaal maathrame padam vijayikkoo. paattu kondu maathram pora

3. theerchayayum. it was tailor made for him, though i never wrote it with him in mind.

----------


## KeralaVarma

E padathile heroine aayittu keerthi suresh aayirunno aadyam.  Nazriya pinneyalle vannathu 

Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> Ee adutha kalathayi debut cheytha 90%+  directors nte films plane simple and silly aayi thonnarund(Even though they are a hit @ Box Office),Chila padangal randaamath kaanuka ennath poyitt,show kazhinj theatre il ninnirangiyal manassil orkkaan oru scene polum undavilla...If you have felt so,enthukondanu ingane?Are the new generation of directors just lazy or is there general lack of talent,atho  are they just compromising for financial reasons?
> 
> And All the best for Salala Mobiles..Padathinte songs ,trailer onnum kandilla,planning to watch it fresh from theatre..


nammal nammalodu sathyasandharaavanam aadyam ennaanenikku thonnunnathu. athundaayal nammal cheyyunna moviesum sincere ayirikkum. sincerity maathrame mattullavarkku relate cheyyanum feel cheyyanum revisit cheyyaanum pattoo

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> ippo varunna pranaya kathakal okke malabar base cheythu aanu varunnath (eg:- thattam, ustad hotel etc) 
> salala mobiles malabar base cheyhtu edukkaan ee chithrangalude vijayam aano karanam?...


theerchayayum alla. oru detailed answer munpu paranjittundu

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

Hi all, I will take a break now. Feeling extremely hungry. uchakkum onnum kazhichittilla :) Background music 4 reel kazhinjitte ulloo. so i need to go now. thanks a lot for giving this opportunity to talk to u. i have been following fk threads. i m not stopping here. as and when i get time i shall post replies to all ur questions in the coming days. wish us luck for Salala Mobiles. take care, Sharath

----------


## Shivettan

thanks a lot for the answers...


one more question.....thangale sameepikkunna oru abhinaya mohiyaya cheruppakkaranodu thangal engane aanu prathikarikkuka???.....consider cheyumo atho ottumikka samvidhayakareyum pole try cheyam ennu verum vaakku paranju thirichayakkumo?....

----------


## Sal kk

Thankal fk visit cheyyarundo?
  Forumkeralathe kurichu enthanu thankalude opinion?

----------


## saamy

> Hi all, I will take a break now. Feeling extremely hungry. uchakkum onnum kazhichittilla :) Background music 4 reel kazhinjitte ulloo. so i need to go now. thanks a lot for giving this opportunity to talk to u. i have been following fk threads. i m not stopping here. as and when i get time i shall post replies to all ur questions in the coming days. wish us luck for Salala Mobiles. take care, Sharath


all the best sarath sir...ee film thankaleyum prekshakarayum thripthipedethette ennu prarthikunnu :Band:

----------


## jawoose

> Hi all, I will take a break now. Feeling extremely hungry. uchakkum onnum kazhichittilla :) Background music 4 reel kazhinjitte ulloo. so i need to go now. thanks a lot for giving this opportunity to talk to u. i have been following fk threads. i m not stopping here. as and when i get time i shall post replies to all ur questions in the coming days. wish us luck for Salala Mobiles. take care, Sharath


*Thank you Sir!!!!!!!!

All The Best For Salala Mobiles*

----------


## ballu

> Maappakkanam. Rain Rain Come Again. ini aa nilavili shabdam ittoloo



Thank you for the reply . .. :Laughing: 

sherikum reply  kittum ennu arinjhirunu enkil oru nalla qn chodichene ...

Nighalude replyil oru light humor touch  is very warm and interesting . same tone cinemayilum undavum ennu thonunnu . in that case you have a winner in your hand . All the very best .

----------


## Ottayaan

Sharath sir,

----------


## sarathk

> hi sarath
> cinemayil engane nikkanamennaanu aa anubhavangal padippichathu. cinemayedukkan ippo thudangiyathe ulloo. pinne oru padu - 400 ntaduthu ad films cheythittundu


thanks for the reply

----------


## sarathk

> hi sarath
> cinemayil engane nikkanamennaanu aa anubhavangal padippichathu. cinemayedukkan ippo thudangiyathe ulloo. pinne oru padu - 400 ntaduthu ad films cheythittundu


thanks for the reply 
 :Thnku:    wish u all the best,,salala mobile nalla oru film aavatte

----------


## Hail

Thank You Sarath Sir  :cheers: 

All the best  :Clapping: 

Paattukal kandu.. Ishtamaayi... Waiting...  :Band:

----------


## rozzes

Hello....

Thaanks for visiting FK and answering our memebers....

My Qn:

Read that you had struggled/waited long before you could make it to this.....what do you think of the many calls/messages that you get asking for a chance to get into the field...?

How easy was getting it to convice Dulqr  on Salala ?

All the very best for Salala....looks all set to entertain...!

----------


## sachin

> Hi sachin,
> 
> Santhanathinte date Decemberil aanu kittuka ennu octoberil thanne arinju. athu kondu padam theerkaan samayam venamallo. producer sahakarichu. release januaryilekku maati.


hi sharath thanks for your reply.........
Wishing Salalah to become a huge sucess..............
cheers brother..........

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> Hello, Good evening.
> 
> My question - 
> Yuvakkalkkidayil nalla fanbase undayittum Dulquer-inte kazhinja chithrangalaya Pattam Pole, NPCB enniva Theatres-il athra nalla prakadanam alla nadathiyathu.
> Athinte karanagal analyse cheyyuko ava marikadakkan venda ghadakangal ee chithrathil ulppeduthukayo cheythittundo ?


A padangale analyse cheythittilla. marikadakkaan ghadakangal ulppeduthiyittumilla.

Salala Mobiles DQne manassil kandu ezhuthiya chithramalla. Addheham athilekku varikayaanundaayathu. Athu bhangiyayi cheyyukayum cheythu ennaanu athinte creator enna nilayil ente judgement.

Nammal oru nalla teaminte sahayathode vechu oru saadhaarana kadha nannayi parayaan shramikkunnu. athra maathram. 

pinne ithu oru mass padameyalla. new generationum alla :)

----------


## Lakkooran

Question - Thankal ee chithrathil oru paattu ezhuthi. Athinekkuirichu labhicha prathikarananngal engane?

----------


## Jhonywalker

sir oru question koodi... oru answer parayanam... who is your favourite actor @mong big ms ?? mammookka or lallettan ??

----------


## nmaks

hi sir, 

 Eran kattin eennam pole .. ee pattu oru hindi pattumayi samyam undathayi kelkunuu entha sirinthe aphiprayam ???

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> Hi sarath ,
> Ikkayumayulla anubavam onn parayamo ad shooting timil


He has always encouraged me and trusted me with the work :)

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> okay sharath sir.. Another Question: Lalettanum mammukkayum kazhinjulla bhavi malayala cinemayil ningalude pratheeksha?? (actorsinde kaaryathil)


Cinema namukku munpundu. Ippozhundu. Naaleyum undaavukayum cheyyum. Shakthamaayi. Valiya artistukalkku pakaram vekkan pattilla. pakshe puthiya talents varum. Athu kaalathinte nischayamaanu

----------


## solomon joseph

> Cinema namukku munpundu. Ippozhundu. Naaleyum undaavukayum cheyyum. Shakthamaayi. Valiya artistukalkku pakaram vekkan pattilla. pakshe puthiya talents varum. Athu kaalathinte nischayamaanu


thanks sir.. All the best for Salala mobiles...  :Thnku:

----------


## PunchHaaji

Thankalude chitrathile nayakan Dulqar Salmane kurichu kelkunna oru apavaadam adeham cinemakulla roles select cheyumppol adhikam pareekshangalku thayarakunnila ennathanu. Dulqarinu NRI yuvavu imagil ninu oru mochanam aakumo ee chitram?

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> E padathile heroine aayittu keerthi suresh aayirunno aadyam.  Nazriya pinneyalle vannathu 
> 
> Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk


Ithu enikku puthiya information aanu :) I wrote this role with Nazriya in mind.

----------


## ikkafan

> He has always encouraged me and trusted me with the work :)


thnx a lot fr rplying :Yes: all the very very best for salala :Good:

----------


## yash

*Sharatheetta... nerathe paranjhallo oru feel gud movie pratheekshicha mathi ennu... Usthad hotel genre aano..??*

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> Hai Sharath
> 
> All the best for Salala Mobiles...
> 
> Santhanathe thiranjeddukkuvanulla reason?
> .
> 
> 
> Drishyam kando? Enthanu opinion? 
> Out of 5 rating? FK Movie rating threadil oru celebritiyude rating koodi add cheyyamayrunnu....


Santhanam allathe arey cast cheythaalum athu miscast aavum. i have posted a detailed reply to a similar question before.

Drishyam is the Crown of Screenplay. Jeethuvinte kaalil veenu saashtaangam namaskarichu :)

----------


## Saathan

Kunchante character Hey Auto ile ano?

dQ 1st choice allenkil Ee script pinne aare manasil kandanu ezhuthiyathu? 

Ee padam tamizhil dub cheythu irakkan plan undo? 

Prithviraj ne kurichu enthanu abhiprayam?

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> 1) Cinemakale keeri murichu vishakalanam cheyyunna niroopakarude nilapadukalodulla abhiprayam enthanu?
> 
> 2) Promotion karyathil Malayala Cinema ere munnottu pokandundu ennu thonnunnundo?
> 
> 3) Malayayala Cinemayil ningalkku ettavum ishtamulla Nadan aaru, Nadi aaru


1. Niroopanam enna samskritha padathinte artham gunavum doshavum vaerthirichariyuka ennathanallo. pakshe ivide vimarshakar- athaayathu kuttam kandu pidikkunnavar maathramaanu. enthine alavokolaakkiyaanu kuttam kandethunnathu ennu avarkku polum ariyilla. Yathaartha niroopakan, saadharana prekshakanaanu. aa simhasanam avanteyaanu :)

2.Social media oru valiya power aanu. Salala Mobilesilnte kaaryathil athu thelinjathaanu. Malayalam Cinema promotionsinte social media percentage koottiye pattoo

3. Istammulla oru paadu artist undu..pazhayathum puthiyathum - Sathyan, Kottarakkara Sreedharan Nair, P J Antony, Sarada pazhaya thalamurayil. Pinneedingottu Mammukka, Lalettan, Thilakan chettan, ambilichettan, Shobhana, actor siddique angane oru paadu perundu

----------


## abcdmachan

*Hi, Hope ur fine... My questions...
*Ummachi Rap enna song pinneedu undaaya chintha aano... Athu ithrayum views/support labikkumennu vichaaricho...
*Ithil ethra songs undu. Best ennu thonniyathu ethaanu???
Santhaanathinu throughout role aano.. How was his debut movie performance... Malayalam dialogues especially...
* Post Production wrks completed??? BGm and all ?? Censoring ennaanu???
* Any new song releases thru net b4 release??*

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

hai sir .....

malayala cinemayil pututayi varunna directorsinte cinemakal palappozum youthine matram tripttipeduttuna cinemakalayi mararund ....
tattatin marayathu,neelakasham pachakadal chuvanna bhoomi,chappa kurish ellam a vibhagattil pedunnavayayirunnu......

but tamil cinemayile new wave cinemakal angane alla.....life situationsil ninnu kond tane anu avar cinema edukkunath...naduvale koncham pakate kanom,vidiyum munn,haridas,soodhu kavum ellam example anu....tamil nattilenna pole keralattilum andhrayilum vare a cinemakal box office vijayangalayi.....

but malayala cinemayil angane vanna cinemakal churukkamanu....drishyam pole ella taram audiencineyum tripttipeduttunatil vijayikunnatil malayala cinema palapozhum parachayapedunnu......


so my question is....
kettu madutta kadhaye visualy alpam nannayi present cheythu ...athil youth elemente add cheyth varunna cinemakalil ninnu SALALA MOBILES vytystamayirikkumo?

treatmentile frehness storyilum kannan kaziyumo?

----------


## Hail

( Dulqar , Gopi Sundar ennee samyathakale usthad hotelumaayi ullo.. Enkilum ariyaanoru aakaamksha...
UH-il paattukalkkappuram paschaathala sangeethathinu valare praadhaanyamundaayirunnu.. )

Q : Salala mobilsil pashchaathala sangeethathinu ethratholam praadhaanyamundu?

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> ( Dulqar , Gopi Sundar ennee samyathakale usthad hotelumaayi ullo.. Enkilum ariyaanoru aakaamksha...
> UH-il paattukalkkappuram paschaathala sangeethathinu valare praadhaanyamundaayirunnu.. )
> 
> Q : Salala mobilsil pashchaathala sangeethathinu ethratholam praadhaanyamundu?


Oru cinema oru jeevanulla shareeramaanengil athinte shwaasamaanu paschaathala sangeetham. Salala Mobilesnum aa shwaasam undu :)

----------


## Big Boss

Cinema ennath verum kadha parachilil ninnu maari poornnamaayum samvidhayakante kalayaayi maarikkondirikkukayaanu. ethu cheriya karyavum prekshakare pidichiruthaan sheshiyulla avatharana mikaviloode abhrapaaliyil ethikkaan kazhiyuuka ennathilaanu cinemayude vijaya parajayangal aashrayichirikkunnath. Oru ad film savidhayakanenna nilayil drishya bhaasha thaankalkku valare suparichithamaayirikkum ennariyaam. Aa experience oru cinema samvidhayakanaayi arangettam kurikkaan thaankalkku ethratholam sahaayakaramaayi?

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> hai sir .....
> 
> malayala cinemayil pututayi varunna directorsinte cinemakal palappozum youthine matram tripttipeduttuna cinemakalayi mararund ....
> tattatin marayathu,neelakasham pachakadal chuvanna bhoomi,chappa kurish ellam a vibhagattil pedunnavayayirunnu......
> 
> but tamil cinemayile new wave cinemakal angane alla.....life situationsil ninnu kond tane anu avar cinema edukkunath...naduvale koncham pakate kanom,vidiyum munn,haridas,soodhu kavum ellam example anu....tamil nattilenna pole keralattilum andhrayilum vare a cinemakal box office vijayangalayi.....
> 
> but malayala cinemayil angane vanna cinemakal churukkamanu....drishyam pole ella taram audiencineyum tripttipeduttunatil vijayikunnatil malayala cinema palapozhum parachayapedunnu......
> 
> ...



Salala Mobilesil ellaa praayakkaarkumulla chilathundu.

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> *Hi, Hope ur fine... My questions...
> *Ummachi Rap enna song pinneedu undaaya chintha aano... Athu ithrayum views/support labikkumennu vichaaricho...
> *Ithil ethra songs undu. Best ennu thonniyathu ethaanu???
> Santhaanathinu throughout role aano.. How was his debut movie performance... Malayalam dialogues especially...
> * Post Production wrks completed??? BGm and all ?? Censoring ennaanu???
> * Any new song releases thru net b4 release??*


Hi I'm fine bro. How r u ?

1. Ummachi Rap enna peru Gopi ittathaanu. Pakshe paattu kazhinja June 2013il - ellaa pattukalum undaavunnathinum munpu njaan ezhuthivechathaanu. Gopi lyricsnu tune idukayaanundaathu. Sathyamaayittum, ithu ithra popular aavumennu vichaarichillaa :)

2. 4 songs. 2 ennam enikku ere priyappettathaanu. pinne parayaam ;)

3. Santhanam guest role aanu. But pivotal character. Tamil character aanu. No Malayalam dialogues

4. BGM of last reel going on.

5. one more song shud be there b4 release

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> Kunchante character Hey Auto ile ano?
> 
> dQ 1st choice allenkil Ee script pinne aare manasil kandanu ezhuthiyathu? 
> 
> Ee padam tamizhil dub cheythu irakkan plan undo? 
> 
> Prithviraj ne kurichu enthanu abhiprayam?


Kunjan chettan has done an interesting character. I think its better we judge after watching the movie.

Puthumukhangal 

remake cheythekkum

Raju is an old friend, though I haven't met him in recent times - He's an exceptionally talented actor. Has a great knowledge of movie making craft.

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> Question - Thankal ee chithrathil oru paattu ezhuthi. Athinekkuirichu labhicha prathikarananngal engane?


Paattu hittaanu. Santhosham. Pakshe ezhuthiya varikal onnum aarkkum manasiilaayilla. Sankadamilla. Kaaranam njaan oru pazhaya naattu bhaashayaanupayogichathu. Avasaanam, varikalude arathamezhuthi FByil post cheythu paapashaanthi varuthi.

artham thaazhekodukkaam:

Kallayi, a small town in Kozhikode (Calicut) is a major centre of timber trade. 'Amba paattukal' are the popular traditional songs of the timber workers of Kallayi.

In Ummachi Rap, we used the 'Arabi Malayalam' words and phrases of those songs.

Here's the meaning of the lyrics:

la la lasa la la lasa
la la la salala salala

[doesn't mean much Just for energy, rhyming and fun]


lala salaama thannaala rabbe barkhathu

[lala, peace to all, God ! give us barkhat ! Barkath or Barkah is an Arabic Word. It has been adopted into Persian and then from there to Arabi malayalam in Malabar]

The optimum utilization of the available resources is called Barkath.]


lala jallaasa thannaala rabbe rahmath

[lala, sit down (let us settle down and be calm, ready to receive), God! give us Your merciful blessings]


ya nooru salamaaya ya haadee ilahi maule

[O' The Light, may all be in peace, O' the One who guides to what is right, My Lord! My Master!
Ilahi translates as 'My God; 'Maula' is Master - God. Ya Noor and Ya Hadi are the Arabic names of the Almighty.]


lalala salala mobiles ilahi maule

[in the name of the Almighty, presenting 'Salala Mobiles' ]


lala salala mobiles

O beliyale
O beliyale
O beliyale
Allah !

[O' God! lift us up to glory. Beliyale is an equivalent to the colloquial 'Yelasaa' - a word used by labourers to ease the effort of moving,lifting or dragging a heavy object. ]


thalayolathandebannu ilahennu cholleena
thalamele banne nee maula

[O My Master, arise as will power in me, keep your palm on my head and utter the name of the Almighty. Thalayolathandu is the spinal chord in the human body, the one through which our key energy - our will power - runs. Our will power itself is the one that helps us achieve success. Our will power brings us the blessings of the Universe]

The rap lyrics sung by Abi were taken from traditional sources: Mahakavi Moyinkutti Vaidyar's Padappattu. These lines are highly popular in Malabar.

vaalkkashnam: oru kallaayikkaaran enikkezhuthi: Kallayikkaaranaayittum 'mmlu idaadyaattaa kaelkkane' :) moopparu aakkiyathanennu thonunnu :)

----------


## Lakkooran

> Paattu hittaanu. Santhosham. Pakshe ezhuthiya varikal onnum aarkkum manasiilaayilla. Sankadamilla. Kaaranam njaan oru pazhaya naattu bhaashayaanupayogichathu. Avasaanam, varikalude arathamezhuthi FByil post cheythu paapashaanthi varuthi.
> 
> artham thaazhekodukkaam:
> 
> Kallayi, a small town in Kozhikode (Calicut) is a major centre of timber trade. 'Amba paattukal' are the popular traditional songs of the timber workers of Kallayi.
> 
> In Ummachi Rap, we used the 'Arabi Malayalam' words and phrases of those songs.
> 
> Here's the meaning of the lyrics:
> ...


Pandithan aanalle :)

Song is a Big Hit, congrats... All d very best for the movie

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

> Pandithan aanalle :)
> 
> Song is a Big Hit, congrats... All d very best for the movie



 :Giveup: thank u :)

----------


## saamy

sarath sir :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ikkafan

> thank u :)


saratheta u r talking like our fk family co member .ee simplicity filmil pratheekshikunnu :Good:

----------


## abcdmachan

> Hi I'm fine bro. How r u ?
> 
> 1. Ummachi Rap enna peru Gopi ittathaanu. Pakshe paattu kazhinja June 2013il - ellaa pattukalum undaavunnathinum munpu njaan ezhuthivechathaanu. Gopi lyricsnu tune idukayaanundaathu. Sathyamaayittum, ithu ithra popular aavumennu vichaarichillaa :)
> 
> 2. 4 songs. 2 ennam enikku ere priyappettathaanu. pinne parayaam ;)
> 
> 3. Santhanam guest role aanu. But pivotal character. Tamil character aanu. No Malayalam dialogues
> 
> 4. BGM of last reel going on.
> ...


Am also doin good buddy...
Thanx for spending ur time fr writing d answers....
Nd all the best fr the movie.... 
Hopefully we can c see u here to have a success celebration/post release interview next weekend... Nd let this project become a golden feather ...
Xpecting to watch it on the opening day itself...

----------


## Hari Jith

Kidilam...ellaam questionsum repliesum vaayichu...All the best bro :) Padam van hit aavatte

----------


## Manoj

Salala mobiles nu ellaa vijyashamsakalum nerunnu, njangalodothu alpa samayam chilavazhichathinu peruthu nandi...

----------


## binz

Salaala Mobiles nu ellaa Vijayaashamsakalum....

----------


## Sharath A Haridaasan

Thank you all ! Naale censoring aanu :)

----------


## maryland

> Thank you all ! Naale censoring aanu :)


all the best.. :Ok:

----------


## Manoj

All the best....

----------


## Sal kk

> Thank you all ! Naale censoring aanu :)


 :Band: band:

----------


## nryn

> Thank you all ! Naale censoring aanu :)


All the very best! Outside kerala release ee week thanne kaanumallo alle?

----------


## MHP369

all the best sharath sir

----------


## asish

> thank you all ! Naale censoring aanu :)


all the best...
Thanx

----------


## Jhonywalker

*sir nammmudey salala mobilesil fantasy items valathum undo?? as sir said fantasy is ur favourite genre... dulquerum etho talkil parayunnathu kettu love allathey veroru trackum padathil undennu??*

----------


## yash

> Thank you all ! Naale censoring aanu :)


sharathetta.... UAE This week release illa...... Vox cinemasil okke next weekilekulla booking start aayi...

ithaanu salala mobile official thread.. padam releasinu shesham theatre status updates okke ivide undaakum...

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ââ/page154

----------

